# Cavalier Survivor



## Pioneer10

I know Lebron will be the last one standing but I'm interested in seeing how the rest of the player fall

Lebron 5
Z 5
AV 5
Gooden 5
Hughes 5
Snow 5
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Luke 5
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5

So here's how it works: after you get increase one and decrease one. Please feel free to vote multiple times as long as someone goes before each of you're new votes

Lebron 6 (+1)
Z 5
AV 5
Gooden 5
Hughes 5
Snow 5
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Luke 4 (-1)
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5


----------



## futuristxen

I vote Eric Snow off the island so that Mike Brown can no longer play him.


----------



## remy23

Sorry to say but Luke has to go. If he never injured his back, kept his hops/speed from college and could actually get experience, my first vote would be against Snow. But since Eric is at least able to stay healthy, the Oregonian hobbit is forced to return to the Shire, from which he came.


----------



## Pioneer10

Voting so Far:

Lebron 8 (+3)
Z 5
AV 5
Gooden 5
Hughes 5
Snow 4 (-1)
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Luke 3 (-2)
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> I vote Eric Snow off the island so that Mike Brown can no longer play him.


I second that notion.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okay, so getting it up to date and then my votes:

*Lebron 7 (-)*
*Z 6 (+)*
AV 5
Gooden 5
Hughes 5
Snow 3 
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Luke 3 
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5


----------



## Pioneer10

^ a negative for Lebron lol.
I'll throw + to AV and add a negative to Luke

Lebron 7 
Z 6 
AV 6 (+)
Gooden 5
Hughes 5
Snow 3 
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Luke 2 (-1)
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5


----------



## Pain5155

Lebron 6 (-)
Z 6
AV 6 
Gooden 5
Hughes 6 (+)
Snow 3
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Luke 2
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 7 (+)
Z 6
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 6 
Snow 3
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Luke 1 (-)
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5


----------



## Pain5155

Lebron 6 (-)
Z 6
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 7 (+)
Snow 3
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Luke 1 
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lebron 6 
*Z 7 (+)*
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 7
Snow 3
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 5


*Luke 0 (-)* So long Luke.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Lebron 7 *
Z 7
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 7
Snow 3
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Gibson 5
Brown 5
* Pollard 4*


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 8* (+) 
Z 7
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 6* (-)
Snow 3
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 5
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 8
Z 7
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 6
Snow 4 (+)
Marshall 5
Jones 5
Sasha 4 (-)
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lebron 8
*Z 8 (+)*
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 6
Snow 4 
Marshall 5
Jones 5
*Sasha 3 (-)*
Gibson 5
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 8
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 6
Snow 4 
Marshall 5
*Jones 4 (-)*
Sasha 3 
*Gibson 6 (+)*
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 9 * (+)
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 5 * (-)
Snow 4 
Marshall 5
Jones 4 
Sasha 3 
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 9 
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 6 (+)*
Snow 4 
*Marshall 4 (-)*
Jones 4 
Sasha 3 
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 10* (+)
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 5* (-) 
Snow 4 
Marshall 4 
Jones 4 
Sasha 3 
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 11* (+)
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 4* (-) 
Snow 4 
Marshall 4 
Jones 4 
Sasha 3 
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 12* (+)
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 3* (-) 
Snow 4 
Marshall 4 
Jones 4 
Sasha 3 
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 12
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 4 (+)
Snow 3 (-)*
Marshall 4 
Jones 4 
Sasha 3 
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 12
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 5 (+) 
Snow 3 
Marshall 4 
Jones 4 
Sasha 2 (-)
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 12
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 6 (+)* 
Snow 3 
Marshall 4 
*Jones 3(-)* 
Sasha 2 
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## gyrus

*Lebron 11 (-)*
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
*Hughes 7 (+)* 
Snow 3 
Marshall 4 
Jones 3 
Sasha 2 
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 4


----------



## Pacers Fan

Lebron 11
Z 8 
AV 6
Gooden 5
Hughes 7
Snow 3 
Marshall 4 
Jones 3 
Sasha 1 (-)
Gibson 6 
Brown 5
Pollard 5 (+)


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 11
Z 8
AV 6
Gooden 6 (+1)
Hughes 7
Snow 3
Marshall 4
Jones 3
Sasha 0 (-)
Gibson 6
Brown 5
Pollard 5 

Sasha is OUT


----------



## notting_hill

Hi Again, After a long break I am with you again, 

Lebron 11
Z 8
AV 6
Gooden 6 
Hughes 8 ( +)
Snow 3
Marshall 4
Jones 3
Gibson 6
Brown 5
Pollard 4 ( - )


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 11
Z 8
AV 6
Gooden 6 
Hughes 8 
Snow 3
*Marshall 3 (-)*
Jones 3
Gibson 6
*Brown 6 (+)*
Pollard 4


----------



## ¹²³

Lebron 11
Z 8
*AV 7 (+)*
*Gooden 5 (-)*
Hughes 8 
Snow 3
Marshall 3 
Jones 3
Gibson 6
Brown 6 (+)
Pollard 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lebron 11
*Z 9 (+)*
AV 7 
Gooden 5 
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 3
*Jones 2 (-)*
Gibson 6
Brown 6 
Pollard 4


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 11
Z 9 
AV 7 
Gooden 5 
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 4 (+1)
Jones 2
Gibson 6
Brown 6 
Pollard 3 (-1)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 11 
Z 9 
AV 7 
Gooden 5 
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 4 
Jones 3 (+1)
Gibson 6
Brown 6 
Pollard 2 (-1)


----------



## The OUTLAW

Lebron 11 
Z 9 
AV 7 
Gooden 5 
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 5 (+1) 
Jones 2 (-1)
Gibson 6
Brown 6 
Pollard 2


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 11
Z 9
AV 7
Gooden 5
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 5 
Jones 1 (-1)
Gibson 6
Brown 6
Pollard 3 (+1)


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 11
Z 9
AV 7
Gooden 5
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 5 
Jones 2 ( + )
Gibson 6
Brown 6
Pollard 2 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lebron 11
*Z 10 (+)*
AV 7
Gooden 5
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 5 
*Jones 1 (-)* 
Gibson 6
Brown 6
Pollard 2


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 11
Z 10 
AV 7
*Gooden 7 (+)*
Hughes 8
Snow 3
*Marshall 4 (-)* 
Jones 1 
Gibson 6
Brown 6
Pollard 2


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 12* (+)
Z 10 
AV 7
Gooden 7 
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 4 
*Jones 0* (-) 
Gibson 6
Brown 6
Pollard 2

Damon Jones ELIMINATED


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 12 
Z 10 
AV 7
Gooden 7 
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 4 
Gibson 7 ( + )
Brown 6
Pollard 1 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Lebron 13 (+)*
Z 10 
AV 7
Gooden 7 
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 4 
Gibson 7 
Brown 6


*Pollard 0 (-)* *OUT*


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 13
Z 10 
AV 7
Gooden 7 
Hughes 8
Snow 3
Marshall 4 
Gibson 6 (-1)
Brown 7 (+1)


----------



## Pain5155

Lebron 12 (-1)
Z 10
AV 7
Gooden 7
Hughes 9 (+1)
Snow 3
Marshall 4
Gibson 6 
Brown 7


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 12 
Z 10
AV 7
*Gooden 8 (+)*
Hughes 9 
Snow 3
*Marshall 3 (-)*
Gibson 6 
Brown 7


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 13 (+)
Z 10
AV 7
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Snow 2 (-)
Marshall 3 
Gibson 6
Brown 7


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 13
Z 10
AV 7
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Snow 1 (-)
Marshall 4(+)
Gibson 6
Brown 7


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 14 * (+)
Z 10
AV 7
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
*Snow 0 * (-)
Marshall 4
Gibson 6
Brown 7

Bye bye, Eric Snow


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 14 
Z 10
*AV 6 (-)*
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 4
*Gibson 7 (+)*
Brown 7


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 14 
Z 11 (+)
AV 6 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 3 (-)
Gibson 7 
Brown 7


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 15* (+)
Z 11 
AV 6 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
*Marshall 2* (-)
Gibson 7 
Brown 7


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Lebron 15 
Z 11
*AV 7 *(+)
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
*Marshall 1 *(-)
Gibson 7
Brown 7


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 15 
Z 11
AV 7 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
*Marshall 2 (+)
Gibson 6 (-1)*
Brown 7


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 15 
Z 11
AV 6 (-)
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 3 (+)
Gibson 6 
Brown 7


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lebron 15
*Z 12 (+)*
AV 6 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 3 
Gibson 6
*Brown 6 (-)*


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 15
Z 12
* AV 7 (+) *
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 3 
* Gibson 5 (-1)*
Brown 6


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron 15
Z 12
*AV 8 (+)*
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
*Marshall 2 (-1)*
Gibson 5 
Brown 6


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 15
Z 12
AV 8 (+)
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 3 (+1)
Gibson 4 (-1)
Brown 6


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 15
Z 12
AV 8 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 3
Gibson 3 (-1)
Brown 7 (+1)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 16 (+)
Z 12
AV 8 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 3
Gibson 2 (-)
Brown 7


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 16 
Z 12
AV 9 (+)
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 3
Gibson 1 (-)
Brown 7


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron 16 
Z 12
AV 9 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
*Marshall 2 (-)
Gibson 2 (+)*
Brown 7


----------



## jamesblair23

Lebron 17 (+)
Z 12
AV 9 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 1 (-)
Gibson 2 
Brown 7


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 17
Z 12
AV 9 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 1 
Gibson 1 (-1)
Brown 8 (+1)


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 18 * (+)
Z 12
AV 9 
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
Marshall 1 
*Gibson 0 * (-)
Brown 8 

Gibson - ELIMINATED


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 18
Z 12
AV 10 (+1)
Gooden 8
Hughes 9
* Marshall 0 (-1) *
Brown 8

Yell is thrown out


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 18
Z 12
AV 10 (+1)
Gooden 9 (+1)
Hughes 9
Brown 7 (-1)


----------



## crazyfan

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron 18
> Z 12
> AV 10 (+1)
> Gooden 9 (+1)
> Hughes 9
> Brown 7 (-1)




Hey, only add and minus *1* point at a time.

Lebron 18
Z 12
*AV 9 (-)*
Gooden 9 
Hughes 9
*Brown 8 (+)*


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 18
Z 11 (-1)
AV 9 
Gooden 9 
Hughes 9
Brown 7 (-)


----------



## Nutritionals

*Lebron 19 +1*
Z 11 
*AV 8 -1 I think hes overrated*
Gooden 9
Hughes 9
Brown 7


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 20* (+)
Z 11 
AV 8 
Gooden 9
*Hughes 8* (-)
Brown 7


----------



## Pioneer10

*Lebron 21 (+)*
Z 11 
AV 8 
Gooden 9
Hughes 8 
* Brown 6 (-1)*


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 22 (+)
Z 11 
AV 8 
Gooden 8 (-)
Hughes 8 
Brown 6


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 22
Z 12 (+1)
AV 8
Gooden 8 
Hughes 8
Brown 5 (-1)


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 22
Z 12 
*AV 7 (-)*
Gooden 8 
Hughes 8
*Brown 6 (+)*


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 22
Z 12 
AV 6 (-)
Gooden 8 
Hughes 8
Brown 7 (+)


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 22
Z 12 
* AV 7 (+)*
Gooden 8 
Hughes 8
* Brown 6 (-)*


----------



## Nutritionals

Lebron 23 (+)
Z 12
AV 6 (-)
Gooden 8
Hughes 8
Brown 6


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 23 
Z 12
AV 7(+)
Gooden 7(-)
Hughes 8
Brown 6


----------



## Pain5155

Lebron 22 (-)
Z 12
AV 7
Gooden 7
Hughes 9 (+)
Brown 6


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 22 
Z 12
*AV 8 (+1)*
Gooden 7
Hughes 9 
*Brown 5 (-)*


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 22
Z 12
AV 8 
Gooden 8 (+1)
Hughes 9
Brown 4 (-1)


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 23* (+)
Z 12
AV 8 
Gooden 8 
*Hughes 8 * (-)
Brown 4


----------



## qross1fan

Lebron 23 (-)
Z 12
AV 9 (+)
Gooden 8
Hughes 8
Brown 4


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 23 
Z 12
AV 10 (+)
Gooden 8
Hughes 8
Brown 3 (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 24* (+) 
Z 12
AV 10 
Gooden 8
*Hughes 7* (-)
Brown 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 25 (+) 
Z 12
AV 10 
Gooden 8
Hughes 7 
Brown 2 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lebron 25 
*Z 13 (+) * 
AV 10 
Gooden 8
Hughes 7 
*Brown 1 (-)*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron 25 
Z 13
AV 10 
*Gooden 7 (-)*
Hughes 7 
*Brown 2 (+)*


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 25 
Z 13
AV 10 
Gooden 7 
Hughes 8 (+) 
Brown 1 (-)


----------



## qross1fan

Lebron 24 (-)
Z 13
AV 10
Gooden 7
Hughes 8 
Brown 2 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Lebron 25 (+)*
Z 13
AV 10
Gooden 7
Hughes 8 
*Brown 1 (-)*


----------



## ¹²³

Lebron 24 
Z 13
AV 11 (+)
Gooden 7 
Hughes 7 (-)
Brown 2


----------



## bruindre

¹²³ didn't count wade2shaq's last post. Combining those two will give us:

Lebron 25 
Z 13
AV 11
Gooden 7
Hughes 7 
Brown 1 


Then, with my vote, we'll have:

*Lebron 26 * (+) 
Z 13
AV 11
Gooden 7
Hughes 7 
*Brown 0 * (-)


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 26 
Z 13
AV 12 (+1)
Gooden 6 (-1)
Hughes 7


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Lebron 26
Z 13
AV 13 (+1)
Gooden 6 
Hughes 6 (-1)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron 26
Z 13
*AV 14 (+1)*
Gooden 6 
*Hughes 5 (-1)*


----------



## iloveu

Lebron 26
Z 13
AV 14 
Gooden 5 (-1)
Hughes 6 (+1)


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 26
Z 13
*AV 13 (-) 
Gooden 6 (+)*
Hughes 6


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron 26
Z 13
AV 12 (-1)
Gooden 6 
Hughes 7 (+1)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 27 (+)
Z 13
AV 12 
Gooden 5 (-)
Hughes 7


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 28* (+)
Z 13
AV 12 
Gooden 5
*Hughes 6* (-)


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Lebron 28 
Z 13
AV 12
Gooden 6 (+)
Hughes 5 (-)


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 28 
Z 13
AV 12
* Gooden 5 (-)
Hughes 6 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 29 * (+) 
Z 13
AV 12
Gooden 5 
*Hughes 5* (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Lebron 29 
Z 14 (+)
AV 12
Gooden 4 (-)
Hughes 5


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron 29 
Z 14 
*AV 13 (+)*
*Gooden 3 (-)*
Hughes 5


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 29 
Z 14 
AV 13 (+)
Gooden 2 (-)
Hughes 6 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 30* (+)
Z 14 
AV 13 
Gooden 2 
*Hughes 5* (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Lebron 31 (+)*
Z 14 
AV 13 
*Gooden 1 (-)*
Hughes 5


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 31
Z 14 
AV 14 (+)
*Gooden 0 (-)*
Hughes 5

Bye bye Drew: only if you had a good head for defense

<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## cpawfan

Lebron 30 (-)
Z 15 (+)
AV 14 
Hughes 5


----------



## iloveu

Lebron 30 
Z 15 
AV 13 (-) 
Hughes 6 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 30 
Z 16 (+)
AV 12 (-) 
Hughes 6


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 29 (-)* 
Z 16 
AV 12 
*Hughes 7 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 30 * (+) 
Z 16 
AV 12 
*Hughes 6 * (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Lebron 29 (-)
Z 17 (+)
AV 12
Hughes 6


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 29
Z 16 (-)
AV 13 (+)
Hughes 6


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Lebron 30 (+)*
*Z 15 (-)*
AV 13
Hughes 6


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 30
Z 15 
AV 12 (-)
Hughes 7 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 30
Z 15 
AV 11 (-)
Hughes 8 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 29 (-)*
Z 15 
AV 11 
*Hughes 9 (+)*


----------



## ¹²³

Lebron 29 
*Z 14 (-)*
*AV 12 (+)*
Hughes 9


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 29 
Z 14 
AV 12 (-)
Hughes 10 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Lebron 29
Z 15 (+)
AV 12 
Hughes 9 (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 30* (+)
Z 15 
AV 12 
*Hughes 8* (-)


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 30 
Z 15 
* AV 13 (+)
Hughes 7 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 30 
*Z 14 (-)
AV 14 (+)*
Hughes 7


----------



## Pain5155

Lebron 30
Z 13 (-)
AV 14 
Hughes (+)


----------



## arcade_rida

Lebron 30
Z 12 (-)
AV 14 
Hughes 9(+)


----------



## cpawfan

Lebron 30
Z 14 (+)
AV 14
Hughes 7 (-)


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron 30
Z 14 
AV 13(+)
Hughes 8 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 29 (-)*
Z 14 
AV 13
*Hughes 9 (+)*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Lebron 30 (+)*
Z 14 
AV 13
*Hughes 8 (-)*


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 30 
Z 14 
* AV 14 (+)
Hughes 7 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 31* (+) 
Z 14 
AV 14 
*Hughes 6* (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 30 (-)* 
Z 14 
AV 14 
*Hughes 7 (+)*


----------



## iloveu

Lebron 30 
Z 14 
AV 13 (-)
Hughes 8 (+)


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron 30 
Z 14 
AV 14 (+)
Hughes 7 (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 31* (+)
Z 14 
AV 14 
*Hughes 6* (-)


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 30 
Z 14 
AV 15 (+)
Hughes 5 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 30 
Z 14 
AV 16 (+)
Hughes 4 (-)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron 30 
Z 14 
AV 17 (+)
Hughes 3 (-)[


----------



## ¹²³

Lebron 31 
Z 14 
*AV 15 (+)*
*Hughes 5 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 32* (+) 
Z 14 
AV 15 
*Hughes 4* (-)


----------



## Pioneer10

^ 123 you're number are all off: please correct


----------



## Pioneer10

Here are the corrected numbers:
Lebron 32 
Z 14 
AV 18 
Hughes 2

with my vote:
Lebron 33 (+)
Z 14 
AV 18 
Hughes 1 (-)


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron 33 
Z 14
AV 19 (+)
Hughes 0 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 32 (-) 
Z 15 (+)*
AV 19


----------



## ¹²³

Lebron 31 (-)
Z 15 
AV 20 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Lebron 32* (+)
Z 15 
*AV 19* (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Lebron 33 (+)
Z 14 (-)*
AV 19


----------



## mini_iverson213

Lebron 34 (+)
Z 13 (-)
AV 19


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Lebron 35 (+)
Z 12 (-)*
AV 19


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 34 (-)
Z 13 (+)*
AV 19


----------



## Pioneer10

*Lebron 35 (+)
Z 12 (-)*
AV 19


----------



## mini_iverson213

*Lebron 36 (+)*
*Z 11 (-)*
AV 19


----------



## Morongk22

*Lebron 37 (+)*
Z 11 
*AV 18 (-)*


----------



## ¹²³

*Lebron 36 (-)*
Z 11
*AV 19 (+)*


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

*Lebron 37 (+)*
*Z 10 (-)*
AV 19


----------



## mini_iverson213

Lebron 38 (+)
Z 9 (-)
AV 19


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 37 (-)
Z 10 (+)*
AV 19


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Lebron 38 (+)
Z 9 (-)*
AV 19


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron 38
*Z 8 (-)
AV 20 (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 37 (-)
Z 9 (+)* 
AV 20


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Lebron 38 (+)
Z 8 (-) * 
AV 20


----------



## The OUTLAW

Lebron 39 (+)
Z 7 (-) 
AV 20


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 40 (+)
Z 6 (-) 
AV 20


----------



## The OUTLAW

LeBron 41 (+)
Z 5 (-)
Varejao 20


----------



## mini_iverson213

LeBron 42 (+)
Z 4 (-)
Varejao 20


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Lebron 43 (+)
Z 3 (-)*
AV 20


----------



## mini_iverson213

Lebron 44 (+)
Z 2 (-)
AV 20


----------



## Pioneer10

<hr style="color: rgb(185, 29, 69);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> Lebron 45 (+)
Z 1 (-)
AV 20


----------



## crazyfan

*Lebron 44 (-)
Z 2 (+)*
AV 20


----------



## The OUTLAW

LeBron 44
Z 1 (-)
Varejao 21 (+)


----------



## Pioneer10

Crazyfan you really are prolonging this thread with you're assitance on knocking down Lebron 

LeBron 45 (+)
Z 0 (-)
Varejao 21

Goodbye Big Man if only you're feet weren't 10 years older then the rest of you're body


----------



## The OUTLAW

Pioneer10 said:


> Crazyfan you really are prolonging this thread with you're assitance on knocking down Lebron
> 
> LeBron 45 (+)
> Z 0 (-)
> Varejao 21
> 
> Goodbye Big Man if only you're feet weren't 10 years older then the rest of you're body


Nothing personal, but I'm so glad that Z is gone now, geez. Crazyfan has been going to various teams pages and voting on these. Each time it is against the person that'd logically be the best choice and for the one that'd be the worst choice. 

LeBron 46 (+)
Varejao 20 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

LeBron 47(+)
Varejao 19 (-)


----------



## notting_hill

LeBron 48(+)
Varejao 17 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

LeBron 49(+)
Varejao 16 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

LeBron 50(+)
Varejao 15 (-)


----------



## ¹²³

LeBron 49(-)
Varejao 16 (+)


----------



## Pioneer10

^ The Brazilian just wants to prolong the inevitable 

LeBron 50 (+)
Varejao 15 (-)
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LeBron 51 (+)
Varejao 14 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

LeBron 52 (+)
Varejao 13 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

LeBron 53 (+)
Varejao 12 (-)


----------



## Nutritionals

Lebron 54 +
AV 11 -


----------



## mini_iverson213

Lebron 55 (+)
Varejao 10 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Lebron 56 (+)
Varejao 9 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Lebron 57 (+)
Varejao 8 (-)


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron 58 (+)
Varejao 7 (-)


----------



## The OUTLAW

LeBron 59+
Varejao 6-


----------



## Zuca

LeBron 58 (-)
Varejao 7 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

LeBron 59(+)
Varejao 6 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

LeBron 60(+)
Varejao 5 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

LeBron 61(+)
Varejao 4 (-)


----------



## hendrix2430

LeBron 62(+)
Varejao 3 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

LeBron 63(+)
Varejao 2 (-)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Whats the point of this?

Samepeople about every 5 post making the same +/-


----------



## mini_iverson213

meh

LeBron 64(+)
Varejao 1 (-)


----------



## Pioneer10

*Woot*: no surprise the King reigns supreme

Lebron 65
AV 0


----------

